# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  أفضل أيام الدنيا‏

## راشد مرجي

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني     صغيرا ‏عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ رَضِيَ الله     عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:      "أَفْضَلُ     أَيَّامِ الْدُّنْيَا أَيَّامُ الْعَشْرِ، يَعْنِي عَشْرُ ذِي الحْجَّةِ".     أخرجه البزار كما فى كشف الأستار (2/28 ، رقم 1128) قال     الهيثمي (4/17) : رجاله ثقات ، وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 1133). (أفضل أيام الدنيا) خرج به أيام الآخرة فأفضلها يوم المزيد يوم يتجلي اللّه     لأهل الجنة فيرونه (أيام العشر) أي عشر ذي الحجة لإجتماع أمّهات العبادة فيه وهي الأيام     التي أقسم اللّه بها في التنزيل بقوله {وَالْفَجْرِ     وَلَيَالٍ عَشْر} ولهذا سنّ     الإكثار من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد فيها ونسبتها إلى الأيام كنسبة مواضع     النسك إلى سائر البقاع ولهذا ذهب جمع إلى أنه أفضل من العشر الأخير من رمضان     لكن خالف آخرون تمسكاً بأنّ اختيار الفرض لهذا والنفل لذلك يدل على أفضليته     عليه. وقال ابن القيم: الصواب أن ليالي العشر الآخر من رمضان أفضل من ليالي     عشر الحجة وأيام عشر الحجة أفضل من أيام عشر رمضان لأن عشر الحجة إنما فضل     ليومي النحر وعرفة وعشر رمضان إنما فضل بليلة القدر، وفيه فضل بعض الأزمنة على     بعض.
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ومن فوائد مواسم الطاعة سدّ الخلل واستدراك النقص وتعويض ما فات، وما من موسم من هذه المواسم الفاضلة إلا ولله - تعالى - فيه وظيفة من وظائف الطاعة يتقرب بها العباد إليه، ولله - تعالى - فيها لطيفة من لطائف نفحاته يصيب بها من يشاء بفضله ورحمته، فالسعيد من اغتنم مواسم الشهور والأيام والساعات وتقرب فيها إلى مولاه بما فيها من طاعات فعسى أن تصيبه نفحة من تلك النفحات، فيسعد بها سعادة يأمن بعدها من النار وما فيها من اللفحات]. ابن رجب في اللطائف ص40. 
فعلى المسلم أن يعرف قدر عمره وقيمة حياته، فيكثر من عبادة ربه، ويواظب على فعل الخيرات إلى الممات. 
قال الله - تعالى -: (واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين) الحجر/99 
قال المفسرون اليقين: الموت. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ومن مواسم الطّاعة العظيمة العشر الأول من ذي الحجة التي فضّلها الله - تعالى - على سائر أيام العام فعن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: " ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله منه في هذه الأيام العشر. قالوا ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله!! قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ولم يرجع من ذلك بشيء " أخرجه البخاري 2/457. 
وعنه أيضاً - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ما من عمل أزكى عند الله - عز وجل -، ولا أعظم أجراً من خير يعمله في عشر الأضحى " قيل: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: " ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله - عز وجل - إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء " رواه الدارمي 1/357 وإسناده حسن كما في الإرواء 3/398. 
فهذه النصوص وغيرها تدلّ على أنّ هذه العشر أفضل من سائر أيام السنة من غير استثناء شيء منها، حتى العشر الأواخر من رمضان. ولكنّ ليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان أفضل لاشتمالها على ليلة القدر، التي هي خير من ألف شهر، وبهذا يجتمع شمل الأدلة. أنظر تفسير ابن كثير 5/412 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*واعلم - يا أخي المسلم - أن فضيلة هذه العشر جاءت من أمور كثيرة منها: 
1- أن الله - تعالى - أقسم بها: والأقسام بالشيء دليل على أهميته وعظم نفعه، قال - تعالى -: (والفجر وليال عشر) قال ابن عباس وابن الزبير ومجاهد وغير واحد من السلف والخلف: إنها عشر ذي الحجة. قال ابن كثير: " وهو الصحيح " تفسير ابن كثير8/413 
2- أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شهد بأنها أفضل أيام الدنيا كما تقدّم في الحديث الصحيح. 
3- أنه حث فيها على العمل الصالح: لشرف الزمان بالنسبة لأهل الأمصار، وشرف المكان - أيضاً - وهذا خاص بحجاج بيت الله الحرام. 
4- أنه أمر فيها بكثرة التسبيح والتحميد والتكبير كما جاء عن عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: " ما من أيام أعظم عند الله ولا أحب إليه العمل فيهن من هذه الأيام العشر فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد ". أخرجه احمد 7/224 وصحّح إسناده أحمد شاكر. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

* 5- أن فيها يوم عرفة وهو اليوم المشهود الذي أكمل الله فيه الدّين وصيامه يكفّر آثام سنتين، وفي العشر أيضا يوم النحر الذي هو أعظم أيام السنّة على الإطلاق وهو يوم الحجّ الأكبر الذي يجتمع فيه من الطّاعات والعبادات ما لا يجتمع في غيره. 
6- أن فيها الأضحية والحج. 
 في وظائف عشر ذي الحجة: إن إدراك هذا العشر نعمة عظيمة من نعم الله - تعالى - على العبد، يقدّرها حق قدرها الصالحون المشمّرون. وواجب المسلم استشعار هذه النعمة، واغتنام هذه الفرصة، وذلك بأن يخص هذا العشر بمزيد من العناية، وأن يجاهد نفسه بالطاعة. وإن من فضل الله - تعالى - على عباده كثرة طرق الخيرات، وتنوع سبل الطاعات ليدوم نشاط المسلم ويبقى ملازماً لعبادة مولاه. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*فمن الأعمال الفاضلة التي ينبغي للمسلم أن يحرص عليها في عشر ذي الحجة: 
1- الصيام 
فيسن للمسلم أن يصوم تسع ذي الحجة. لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حث على العمل الصالح في أيام العشر، والصيام من أفضل الأعمال. وقد اصطفاه الله - تعالى - لنفسه كما في الحديث القدسي: " قال الله: كل عمل بني آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به " أخرجه البخاري 1805 
وقد كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصوم تسع ذي الحجة. فعن هنيدة بن خالد عن امرأته عن بعض أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت: كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر. أول اثنين من الشهر وخميسين " أخرجه النسائي 4/205 وأبو داود وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود 2/462. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*- التكبير:  فيسن التكبير والتحميد والتهليل والتسبيح أيام العشر. والجهر بذلك في المساجد والمنازل والطرقات وكل موضع يجوز فيه ذكر الله إظهاراً للعبادة، وإعلاناً بتعظيم الله - تعالى -. 
ويجهر به الرجال وتخفيه المرأة 
قال الله - تعالى -: (ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام) الحج: 28. والجمهور على أن الأيام المعلومات هي أيام العشر لما ورد عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -: (الأيام المعلومات: أيام العشر)، وصفة التكبير: الله أكبر، الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر ولله الحمد، وهناك صفات أخرى. 
والتكبير في هذا الزمان صار من السنن المهجورة ولا سيما في أول العشر فلا تكاد تسمعه إلا من القليل، فينبغي الجهر به إحياء للسنة وتذكيراً للغافلين، وقد ثبت أن ابن عمر وأبا هريرة - رضي الله عنهما - كانا يخرجان إلى السوق أيام العشر يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما، والمراد أن الناس يتذكرون التكبير فيكبر كل واحد بمفرده وليس المراد التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد فإن هذا غير مشروع. 
إن إحياء ما اندثر من السنن أو كاد فيه ثواب عظيم دل عليه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (من أحيا سنة من سنتي قد أميتت بعدي فإن له من الأجر مثل من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئاً) أخرجه الترمذي 7/443 وهو حديث حسن لشواهده. 
3- أداء الحج والعمرة: إن من أفضل ما يعمل في هذه العشر حج بيت الله الحرم، فمن وفقه الله - تعالى - لحج بيته وقام بأداء نسكه على الوجه المطلوب فله نصيب - إن شاء الله - من قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة). 
4- الإكثار من الأعمال الصالحة عموما: لأن العمل الصالح محبوب إلى الله - تعالى - وهذا يستلزم عِظَم ثوابه عند الله - تعالى -. فمن لم يمكنه الحجّ فعليه أن يعمر هذه الأوقات الفاضلة بطاعة الله - تعالى - من الصلاة وقراءة القرآن والذكر والدعاء والصدقة وبر الوالدين وصلة الأرحام والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وغير ذلك من طرق الخير وسبل الطاعة 
5- الأضحية: 
ومن الأعمال الصالحة في هذا العشر التقرب إلى الله - تعالى - بذبح الأضاحي واستسمانها واستحسانها وبذل المال في سبيل الله - تعالى -. 
6- التوبة النصوح: 
ومما يتأكد في هذا العشر التوبة إلى الله - تعالى - والإقلاع عن المعاصي وجميع الذنوب. والتوبة هي الرجوع إلى الله - تعالى - وترك ما يكرهه الله ظاهراً وباطناً ندماً على ما مضى، وتركا في الحال، وعزماً على ألا يعود والاستقامة على الحقّ بفعل ما يحبّه الله - تعالى -. 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*والواجب على المسلم إذا تلبس بمعصية أن يبادر إلى التوبة حالاً بدون تمهل لأنه: 
أولاً: لا يدري في أي لحظة يموت. 
ثانياً: لأنّ السيئات تجر أخواتها. 
وللتوبة في الأزمنة الفاضلة شأن عظيم لأن الغالب إقبال النفوس على الطاعات ورغبتها في الخير فيحصل الاعتراف بالذنب والندم على ما مضى. وإلا فالتوبة واجبة في جميع الأزمان، فإذا اجتمع للمسلم توبة نصوح مع أعمال فاضلة في أزمنة فاضلة فهذا عنوان الفلاح إن شاء الله. قال - تعالى -: (فأما من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين) القصص: 67. 
فليحرص المسلم على مواسم الخير فإنها سريعة الانقضاء، وليقدم لنفسه عملا صالحاً يجد ثوابه أحوج ما يكون إليه: إن الثواب قليل، والرحيل قريب، والطريق مُخْوِف، والاغترار غالب، والخطر عظيم، والله - تعالى - بالمرصاد وإليه المرجع والمآب (فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره، ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شراً يره). 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الغنيمة الغنيمة بانتهاز الفرصة في هذه الأيام العظيمة، فما منها عِوَضٌ ولا تُقدَّر بقيمة، المبادرةَ المبادرةَ بالعمل، والعجل العجل قبل هجوم الأجل، وقبل أن يندم المفرّط على ما فعل، وقبل أن يسأل الرّجعة فلا يُجاب إلى ما سأل، قبل أن يحول الموت بين المؤمِّل وبلوغ الأمل، قبل أن يصير المرء محبوسا في حفرته بما قدَّم من عمل. 
يا من ظلمة قلبه كالليل إذا يسري، أما آن لقلبك أن يستنير أو يستلين، تعرّض لنفحات مولاك في هذا العشر فإن لله فيه نفحات يصيب بها من يشاء، فمن أصابته سَعِد بها يوم الدّين.
*

----------

